# Strongest Pokemon (main anime) Alain & Mega Charizard can defeat?



## Rivers (Mar 3, 2015)

I believe Alain is part of the bigger main anime series and may cross paths with Ash & co. down the track. So just wondering, based on the Mega-Evolution Special episodes which Pokemon could Alain and his Mega Char-X take down in the main series?

​
What's the strongest:
1. Wild Pokemon they can defeat?
2. Trained Pokemon they can defeat (i.e. from which trainer)?


----------



## Aduro (Mar 3, 2015)

Well most significant wilds are legendaries and in the anime they tend to be broken beyond repair, maybe they could beat the crystal onix or the surfing rhydon or something but there isn't a lot springing to mind for me.

2, I can see them beating Orange League Drake's Hax Dragonite 1 on 1, or J and her Salamence, but maybe not Tobias' Darkrai or most elite 4 pokemon. A rematch with Lysandre could be interesting though. He's definitely stronger than anything Ash has unless his charizard or sceptile mega evolve though.


----------



## Rivers (Mar 3, 2015)

For wild pokemon, there was that bloodlusted Dragonite that was taking on Ash's Charizard and Clair's Dragonair at the same time. Not sure how many non-legendary wild pokemon that are stronger than that appearing since then. 

You think Mega Char-X could take on that Dragonite on his own?


----------

